# Tractors



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone enjoy tractors? Users or show quality, I love 'em all. Just finished my 20th year as an exhibitor at the Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Association show and am catching up on everything else today.

A pic from the show and a video of the tractor I took this year. The little Cub was a total restoration - every nut and bolt, bushing, bearing, gasket, oil seal, rubber - you name it. And, it was year 2001 when it was restored. Probably about 50 hours on it now.

Made some new friends and even met a farmer who's offered to let me hunt on his land.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful tractor Glen. I grew up with an old Massey/Harris that was my grandfathers. My dad would let me drive it home and then plow the garden then disc it. Fun times. Thanks for the flashback memories.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Glen...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The man that's letting me hunt is a Massey Harris fan and uses and collects them exclusively. I made friends with him after taking him and his pals some venison I whipped up at the show.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My dad had a small place he farmed on weekends and when I started helping him he had a couple of Farmall one F-20 and one F-30 which he used for years. I miss him and those times, thanks for the memories.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to go to tractor shows all the time when I was in Phoenix. My buddy had one and always took it. It was an old John Deere that he restored. I saw a small tractor at one show that was controlled with ropes, it was about the size of a large riding mower. We also had hayrides up until the year he died using his old John Deere. Good times !!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw lots of the old Farmalls, Knapper. Some F20s and 30s.

The steel wheeled classics are fun to watch at the pulls, too. Allis Chalmers seems to be the preferred tractors, but plenty of others get in on the action. It was so wet, the organizers had to make the sled harder to pull, so they wrapped a chain around and under it. It worked, but the weights being pulled were upwards of 300 percent of tractor weight when we left. Could be, they set some records but the rain chased us home. Track record is on steel by an Allis at over 400 percent!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

You need to check out the Half Century of Progress show. It is full of old tractors, as old as you'll see a couple steam tractors. They have fields for the old harvesters to pick corn and beans as well, guys will take their classics and plow fields. It is really pretty neat, if I had to guess there is probably a couple thousand antique tractors there. As well as vendors that have every part you could think of. A golf cart is a necessity in order to be able to get around and see everything. My grandfather, dad and I have gone for the last 6 years. They only have the show every other year. It beats the crap out of the farm progress show for sure.

Here's an aerial of the grounds all the surrounding fields are harvested as well as worked. They'll pack the field again so everyone can work them if they want. Even if you can only do it once it is one of the neatest things I've ever got to go to. Here's there website.

http://www.halfcenturyofprogress.com/gallery.html


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I forgot to add the picture of my great grandfather on the first tractor he purchased for his farm. My grandfather found it locally and restored it shortly before my great grandfather passed. My grandfather goes on tractor drives probably twice a month from spring to fall, his one this past weekend was 47 miles. There's a couple pictures of an annual memorial drive here locally for a farmer who passed away.

Grandpa pulls a wagon for the ladies with his 4320 we still use on the farm dad drives the 450 and I get stuck on the yard tractor.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Agney. Sounds like the MMOGTA show. Too big to see in one day without wheels. Steam tractors, field demonstrations, flea market, bean soup, crosscut saw contest, pulling - you name it.

The tractor drives your grandfather participates in sounds like fun. A good thing to do with the classics that have been retired from real work. Here in Michigan, each Labor Day about 1,000 antique tractors make the trip to the Mackinac Bridge crossing event. It's become a real tradition.

Next year Allis Chalmers is the featured tractor at our show and I'll be taking a rather rare Allis Chalmers model IB... Industrial B . It's my snow plow machine. Got a little work to do to it before then but it'll be ready.

Did I mention snow? Sorry.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some awesome stuff there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

she thought my tractor was sexy. so I sold it an she went away.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We don't have many tractors up here and it is good to see that others do, and play with them.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The drives are an excuse for the guys to take their tractors out in the country just cruise. Sometimes they'll be as small as 25 and sometimes they'll have as many as 150.

That AC is a neat little tractor is it all original? Or did you convert it to a 12V and and alternator? That's what must guys do around here, they leave as much original as practical, but a lot will go as far as electronic ignition.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Allis was converted to 12 volt when I bought it and it has made no sense for me to put it back to 6 volt; it's my snowplow and it must start in the cold. Like flippin' on the light switch!

Get this though: In 1997 when I restored the machine, I needed a new crankshaft. Got one from the dealer in the OEM box with the address of Milwaukee 1, Wisconsin. A great find, because Chinese cranks need to be ground before use; mine is original spec with standard bearings from the 50s.

I'm not necessarily in agreement with all the "tractor police" when it comes to the need for originality. Modifications are made according to my preferences and are always better than factory. Most of the time it's the little things: I don't paint carburetors or fuel lines with tractor paint; copper lines are polished instead. Exhaust manifolds are painted with heat-resistant paint. All burn no-lead fuel. That type of thing. The Allis has the upgrade with electronic ignition and it really changed its personality. Used to load up and foul plugs when it was newly rebuilt. Not anymore with the electronic spark. Runs much better, but part of it is that it's broken in along the way.

When it comes to sheet metal and detail, I can get pretty anal. Screw slots are lined up, and machines gotta fire up on que.

After winter the Allis gets some upgrades and paint, being that the brand is featured next year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you do your own paint Glen ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All of the painting has been done at my place but I've always found more competent people to paint. However, I've done most of the sheet metal work.

I may farm the paint work out this time, though. I am friends with a fabricator who has access to just about anything necessary other than paint.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are a Few We have Had, International Harvester, David Brown, John Deere, Massey Furgeson, and Kubotas. Yeah I Love Being on my Tractor and getting it Done!!


----------

